# 5 móm cá dinh dưỡng cho trẻ



## Trúc Chi (12/8/19)

Cá là một loại thực phẩm rất tốt cho sức khỏe cũng như sự phát triển trí thông minh ở trẻ nhỏ. Trong cá có một lượng axit béo, omega 3 là thành phần quan trọng cho sự phát triển thị lực và trí não. Cá giàu Protein và Vitamin D cùng với các dưỡng chất khác. Hôm nay, bTaskee sẽ hướng dẫn bạn chế biến 5 món cá ngon, đơn giản mà mang lại rất nhiều chất dinh dưỡng cho bé và cả gia đình bạn.

*1. Cá thu hấp chanh:*





Nguyên liệu:

1 lát cá thu khoảng 500gr
Nấm mèo khô ngâm nước ấm, thái sợi nhỏ
Hành lá rửa sạch, cắt khúc dài 5cm
1 quả chanh vắt lấy nước cốt
Nước mắm, muối, tiêu, đường
Dầu ăn
Ớt đỏ Đà Lạt
Cách làm:

Bước 1: Cá thu rửa sạch rồi ướp cá với 2 muỗng nhỏ muối tiêu trong khoảng 15 phút để cho cá ngấm đều gia vị
Bước 2: Cho hỗn hợp nấm mèo, muối, tiêu, đường, nước mắm, nước cốt chanh và một chút hành lá, 2 muỗng canh dầu ăn vào tô trộn đều lên.
Bước 3: Cho hỗn hợp vừa trộn phủ đều lên mặt trên của miếng cá và thêm vài lát ớt đỏ Đà Lạt cho cá thơm hơn (Mẹ nên cho ít ớt để đảm bảo khi ăn bé không bị cay). Đặt cá vào nồi ấp trong khoảng 20-25 phút.
Bước 4: Sau khi cá chín cho cá ra đĩa, trang trí sao cho đẹp mắt để bé có sự ấn tượng về món ăn
*2. Canh cải cá viên:*






Nguyên liệu:

Cá viên 200gr(Các mẹ ốc thể mua cá viên sẵn ở siêu thị)
Rau cải
1 củ gừng thái lát
Hạt nêm
Cách làm:

Bước 1: Rau cải nhặt bỏ lá già, rửa sạch, cắt khúc nhỏ (cho bé dễ ăn)
Bước 2: Cho nước vào nồi, đặt lên bếp đun sôi. Cho cá viên vào nồi rồi đun nhỏ lửa khoảng 10 phút cho cá chín.
Bước 3: Tiếp đến cho rau cải, 1-2 lát gừng, đun nhỏ lửa thêm 5 phút nữa cho rau chín. Nêm gia vị cho vừa ăn.
Bước 4: Khi rau chín thì tắt bếp, để nguội bớt rồi cho ra bát.
*3. Cá chua ngọt:*





Nguyên liệu:

Cá phi lê (sử dụng loại cá tùy thích): 200gr
Rau củ hỗn hợp (Đậu Hà Lan, ớt chuông, bắp non, cà rốt, 80g hành tây cắt nhỏ): 100gr
Muối tiêu, bột ngọt
Bột bắp: 2 muỗng canh
Nước sốt cà chua: 2 muỗng canh
Đường: 1 muỗng cafe
Muối: ¼ muỗng cafe
Giấm trắng: 1 muỗng canh
Nước: 100ml
Cách làm:

Bước 1: Phi lê cá cắt miếng vừa ăn và tẩm ướp chung với một chút muối, tiêu. Đập trứng vào 1 bát nhỏ, đánh tan. Sau đó nhúng cá vào trong trứng sau đó lăn qua một lớp bột bắp và làm lại 1 lần nhúng – lăn nữa.
Bước 2: Cho cá vào chảo ngập dầu à chiên cho đến khi lớp vỏ vàng đều thì gắp ra để rá.
Bước 3: Cho xốt cà chua, đường, muối, nước và giấm trắng vào một bát nhỏ rồi trộn đều.
Bước 4: Bắc chảo vào chút dầu ăn lên bếp, cho hành tây thái hạt lựu cùng các loại củ quả vào xào trong 2 phút thì thêm hỗn hợp nước xốt vào. Cho 1 muỗng canh bột bắp trộn cùng 10ml nước rồi khuấy thật đều tay.
Bước 5: Khi thấy hỗn hợp sệt lại thì tắt bếp và dưới lên đĩa cá chiên và nhúng nóng với cơm trắng.
*4. Cá thu rán rim mắm:*






Nguyên liệu:

Cá thu: 2 khúc
Nước mắm ngon: 1 thìa canh
Dầu ăn: 1 thìa canh
Tỏi băm: 1 thìa cafe
Ớt băm: 1 thìa cafe
Đường trắng: 1 thìa cafe
Bột ngọt: 1 thìa cafe
Hành lá: 1 cây
Cách làm:

Bước 1: Với bước đầu tiên, bạn hãy pha nước mắm, tỏi băm, ớt băm, đường trắng, bột ngọt lại với nhau. Khuấy đều để đường và bột ngọt tan hết trong bát nước mắm nhé.
Bước 2: Cá thu rửa sạch và thấm cho khô nước, sau đó các bạn đặt chảo lên bếp, cho dầu ăn vào đun nóng rồi thả cá thu vào chiên vàng đều hai mặt.
Lưu ý: Mẹ không nên chiên cá quá lâu vì có thẻ làm thịt cá bị khô, ăn sẽ mất ngon và chất dinh dưỡng trong cá không còn nhiều.
Bước 3: Sau khi đã chiên vàng 2 mặt cá, đổ bớt dầu chiên thừa đi, chỉ để lại khoảng 1 thìa cafe dầu ăn trong chảo thôi. Rồi từ từ đổ hỗn hợp nước mắm tỏi đã pha vào chảo. Đun khoảng 10 phút và nhớ lật lại cho cá thu thấm đều nước mắm. Khi thấy nước mắm gần bạn thì tắt bếp và rắc hành lá lên. Vậy là bạn đã có một món cá thu rán rim thật tuyệt vời cho gia đình.
*5. Cá basa kho tộ:*






Nguyên liệu:

2 lát cá basa
Đường: 3 thìa cafe
Muối: 1 thìa cafe
Dầu ăn: 1 thìa cafe
Nước mắm: 3 thìa cafe
Hành tím: 1-2 củ
Hành lá: 1 cây
Cách làm:

Bước 1: Cá basa mua về rửa sạch, để ráo nước rồi ướp với 1 thìa cafe muối trong khoảng 15 phút.
Bước 2: Đun nóng 3 thìa cafe đường, với 3 thìa cafe nước lạnh, đun ở lửa lớn đến khi đường chuyển thành màu vàng nâu thì tắt bếp.
Bước 3: Cho 2 lát cá đã ướp muối vào nồi, lật đều hai mặt để cá có màu vàng nâu tiếp.
Bước 4: Hành tím thái nhỏ, rải lên trên bề mặt cá. Thêm nước mắm, dầu ăn vào nồi. Đặt cá lên lại bếp, đun lửa lớn. Mẹ nhớ đậy nắp nồi đến khi cá sôi bùng lên thì giảm xuống lửa nhỏ. Lấy nắp nồi ra, nấu ở lửa nhỏ và tuyệt đối không đậy nắp nồi và không châm nước vào nồi.nếu khi đun nước hơi cạn bạn có thể thêm vào ít nước mắm và đường để cân bằng độ mặn ngọt của cá. Khi kho cá sẽ tiết ra nước nên không cần thêm nước.
Bước 5: Đun tầm 30 phút khi cá thấm gia vị thì bạn nếm lại tùy theo khẩu vị rồi tắt bếp. Thêm chút hạt tiêu lên bề mặt và rải hành lá đã thái nhỏ vào nồi cá cho thơm.

Hi vọng bài viết này có thể cung cấp những thông tin bổ ích cho mọi người trong quá trình nuôi con nhỏ. Mọi người có thể tham khao thêm những bài viết liên quan đến đời sống nội trợ gia đình như "làm sạch vệt ố trên áo", "vệ sinh điều hoà căn bản", và "giặt giày đúng cách".


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (14/8/19)

nên ăn loại cá gì là tốt cho trí não của trẻ nhỉ

Dịch vụ chú hề chú hề bong bóng chú hề hoạt náo thuê ảo thuật gia


----------

